# Wood Mounting Block



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Spark Master said:


> I'm dealing with wood siding, and cement board siding, that looks like wood. The fixtures are all different. Some long & rectangular, some square. Some are at the overlap, some are right smack in the middle of the shingle.
> 
> The fixtures are already installed. Someone did a hack job, and just screwed them into the siding. I'm trying to make it look right.
> 
> Who makes wood mounting blocks, that take the shape (contour) of the siding?


Watch the back half of Ask This Old House:






Tommy Silva will show you the technique.

http://www.certainteed.com/products/trim

This is the outfit that manufactured Silva's PVC mount.

It's available at Big Box Hardware.

I suspect that you'll need a Fein Multimaster with the appropriate blade to square up any nasty, rough cut siding -- a very messy process, BTW.


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

I *hate* it when they say, "power's off" and start cutting wires and such. Some poor schmuck will turn off the wrong breaker and get his hair waved when he gets into a live conductor.

How I know this is not the issue. :stupid:


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Just cut in a siding box. Or not. 

Using the top half pop it over the box, sealant on the top, sides and it looks pretty good.

You can snip the bottom and try to thread it in but on existing I just slap the top piece on. The pic is rectangular but octagons are available.

Maybe you can paint them to match existing siding?


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

I am pre-empting this question with a solid "I don't do much resi so don't chew me up and spit me out"

Can you use a regular device box for lights like that? Or does it depend on how the light is made? And is different in the USA and Canada?
Thx


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

In hardi siding, carpenters will often cut a square of plywood and cover it with aluminium coil stock as a custom siding block.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

I do my best, in a nice way, to tell my client I'm an electrician, not a carpenter. Carpenters do blocks.


----------

